# Angeln in der Türkei



## Skunk2000 (15. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leuts!
Ich und meine Familie gehen villeicht nächstes jahr im SOmmer in die Türkei (Side,Belek in der nähe)
Kann man dort z.B im Hotel oder Club einen Angelausflug machen oder sich irgendwo an ne Bucht stellen und was fängt man da?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## wodibo (17. Dezember 2001)

Hi Skunk2000ich habs mal vor ein paar Jahren in der Türkei versucht. Allerdings war das an der türkischen Ägäis, nördlich von Izmir. 
Außer fingerlange Barsche gabs gar nix. 
Der Thun soll im Sommer sehr weit draußen sein und für normale Boote somit unerreichbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Für mich hat sich das Thema Angeln in der Türkei erledigt. 


-------------------------------------------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater und Veronas Vorbild  
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## zanderzocker1 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi ich hab au in der turkey gefischt des war in side un vorher bin ich an der stelle getaucht hab makrelen,ne art sardinen un en paar riesen raubfische gsehe die die kleinen fische gejagt haben. Ich selber hab nur makrelen gefangen awa du musst vorsichtig sein mir is en boot durch die schnur gefahren un hat die rute mit nei gerissen bin sofort hinterhergesprungen hab se dann noch retten können|laola: dein zanderztocker1


----------

